# Photo Tourney: Free for All



## Justin

I can't think of a theme right now and didn't want to delay the competition. Post your fave/best photo! I hope this attracts into more people joining.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.


----------



## Justin




----------



## Ramodkk

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2687/4451857545_549f45f0c8_z.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics

Great theme 

This is one of my favorites, just got it printed and framed, now to find a good place to hang it 

http://www.m-b-photos.com/Cars/Our-new-Dodge-Challenger-RT/LL5B2992/1156610863_bBBRv-XL.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

Nice theme choice!


----------



## Calibretto




----------



## jimmymac

Its not my best, it was literally an off the cuff shot without setting anything up on the camera, but I just loved the cloud formation, only one in the sky at the time, i was just gutted that latter I realised I hadn't shot in RAW as it would have been a great one for some post processing


----------



## voyagerfan99

Best one I could choose out of my final four


----------



## vroom_skies

I've always enjoyed this one:


----------



## Fatback

Edit: 
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5268/5593973420_3400034cb4_b.jpg


----------



## Justin

2 more!


----------



## speedyink

http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs28/i/2009/245/1/0/Sittin_on_a_log_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## Justin

1 more!


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Probably not my best, but definitely my favorite.

http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn270/Ethan314159/IMG_0033-1.jpg?t=1302055694


----------



## Justin

poll's up!
http://www.computerforum.com/193808-photo-tourney-voting-free-all.html


----------



## voyagerfan99

Holy poo that was fast!


----------



## Punk

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/kandahar9-1.jpg


----------



## CraigEvander

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Probably not my best, but definitely my favorite.



I do hope you own one of them...


----------



## Ethan3.14159

CraigEvander said:


> I do hope you own one of them...


What?


----------



## Justin

Punk said:


> http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/kandahar9-1.jpg
> 
> -snip-



sorry Punk. you missed out. maybe next time.


----------



## vroom_skies

Nice shot Punk.


----------



## Punk

vroom_skies said:


> Nice shot Punk.



Thanks


----------



## DemolitionPuppy

Meh, amateur photography. I'll upload better ones that are still on my camera later


----------



## MBGraphics

Lol this thread is 2 months old...


----------



## voyagerfan99

DemolitionPuppy said:


> Meh, amateur photography. I'll upload better ones that are still on my camera later



This is a two month old photo contest that ended a week after it was created.

Try this thread buddy 

http://www.computerforum.com/29533-official-post-your-pictures-thread.html


----------

